# Sunflower Seed?



## Stoner (Apr 3, 2007)

Will the sunflower seed that are used for birdseed grow?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

maybe unless they are cooked and unsalted or roasted do the core.


----------



## Stoner (Apr 3, 2007)

I follow up on my question above. I contacted the company that supplies the Sunflower bird seed to Tractor Supply Company (Royal Wing). Below is the reply as to whether or not their Sunflower seed that is sold as birdseed will grow.

"Stoner

In most cases yes the seed will grow. Germination will be a bit inconsistent but should be adequate to grow a some plants. They may be a bit variable in plant height and appearance as the “hybrid” will segregate when re-grown from the commercial production that is put in the bag for birdfood such as you are intending to do. Bottom line is no problem they will grow but maybe not all of the seeds you plant and they may not be uniform in appearance. Chris Bohn"

I contacted Pennington with the same question and they said their Sunflower seed would not grow because it was sterilize by heating the seed when it is being used for birdseed.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Place 10 seeds in wet paper towels on top and bottom of seeds.Place in a warm place and keep the paper moist.If they swell and sprout you know they will grow.If only 1 seed grows thats 10% percent germination.If all seeds grow thats 100%.


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 4, 2003)

Anyone else have problem with birdseed from the feeders growing into weeds and plants from the seed that falls on the ground below? Had it in a nice location about the flower garden, had to move it do to growth of the seed. Hmm


----------

